# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Recipe for tortoise smoothie

## amphiboy77

One leaf of kale, one leaf of romaine lettuce, one dandelion leaf, 5 peices of zoomeds natural grassland tortoise food, and some hay.

----------


## Bruce

Sprinkle with some Repashy Superveg and you're good to go!! 

Lol, I'll be sure to remember that for when I eventually get a tortoius!

----------


## amphiboy77

what type of torrtoise are you getting?

----------


## amphiboy77

oh yeah the repashy stuff is good too. i use repashy salad topper.

----------


## Bruce

I'm hoping to get an indian star tortoise. They don't get crazy big, and they look amazing!

----------


## amphiboy77

personally i think the leopard tortoise is the prettiest. i own a russian and im getting a redffoot.

----------


## Daniel

haha i guess my tort is getting a smoothie tomorrow lol. may i add some watermelon or would that mess up your recipe? lol

----------


## Lynn

Cute photo of "Tank" enjoying his breakfast. 

http://www.frogforum.net/off-topic/1...oise-says.html

----------


## amphiboy77

tortoises should not have fruit unless they are forest tortoises. grasslands shouldnt have fruit unless theres an apple tree growing in the desert.lol!

----------


## Daniel

> tortoises should not have fruit unless they are forest tortoises. grasslands shouldnt have fruit unless theres an apple tree growing in the desert.lol!


nothing wrong with giving fruit every now and then  :Big Grin:  and big difference between grass land and desert

----------


## amphiboy77

oh i know its just i wouldnt take the risk of giving them stomach fungus. plus they dont have fruit in thier natural environment. forest tortoises diet needs meat and fruit so personally i would leave the red and yellowfoots for experienced keepers. as a first tortoise i wouldnt reccomend stars or radiated. i would reccomend greek, russian, hermans, or other small tortoise.

----------


## Daniel

i feed my tort roaches and earth worms she loves them  :Big Grin: . what kind do you have?

----------


## Tyler

My sullys get Water melon about once a month as a treat but other than that its greens and grass with mazuri "meat balls"

----------


## amphiboy77

I have a Russian tortoise. What kind do you have?

----------


## Daniel

> I have a Russian tortoise. What kind do you have?


oh cool i heard there brave little things lol. i have a chaco tortoise

----------


## Tyler

Poison you k. Tortoiseforum? Are you the guy they wanted to give up your tort for breeding bc if so that was a load of **** lol

----------


## Daniel

> Poison you k. Tortoiseforum? Are you the guy they wanted to give up your tort for breeding bc if so that was a load of **** lol


haha yeah thats me

----------


## Tyler

Your tort is beautiful and I'm with you don't give in haha!

----------


## Daniel

> Your tort is beautiful and I'm with you don't give in haha!


thank you  :Big Grin:  ive had a couple people offer to buy or trade her but i turned them down

----------


## Tyler

I would too

----------


## amphiboy77

never heard of that type of tortoise.

----------


## amphiboy77

by the way guys once or twice a week you can add vegetables to the smoothie. if you have a forest tortoise you can add meat but a little amount every other day.

----------


## Daniel

> never heard of that type of tortoise.


its a rarer species

----------


## Tyler

My sullys get veggies daily bud haha

----------


## Daniel

my tort gets daily veggies too along with greens and cactus

----------


## Tyler

Yup exactly lol

----------


## amphiboy77

soon im getting a redfooted tortoise and i will have to add meat to the diet.

----------


## amphiboy77

i getting a redfoot soon.

----------


## Daniel

how soon?

----------


## amphiboy77

week two weeks.

----------


## Daniel

thats not soon get it now lol jk

----------


## amphiboy77

lol. as soon as i get paid.

----------

